# 2021 Turtle Wax PRoduct Drops



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Check whats new includes Graphene Infused Products


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Another one following the graphene trend :thumb:

TW have really improved there products over the last few years


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Rappy said:


> Another one following the graphene trend :thumb:
> 
> TW have really improved there products over the last few years


Yes they seemed to have stepped up and are producing some great products


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

No mention of them on the UK site though. There's a nice gift pack on the US site, Pro polish, liquid wax, pads etc.

We always get the scabby end of the stick over here lol


----------

